# ECHO ready only CPT



## pedscardio1 (Nov 25, 2015)

10 yr old Pt had echo done at local hospital, they sent us the report to interpret. Small ASD was noted, 93306,26 appropriate? Please advise. thanks!


----------



## Ape (Nov 25, 2015)

Congenital echoes 93303, 93320 and 93325 of course mod 26 on each for the professional (interp). You could contact the hospital who performed the echo to see what they are billing. Are your physicians Pediatric Cardiologist that are reading these?


----------



## pedscardio1 (Nov 25, 2015)

We are a peds cardiology office, being that the pt is 10 years old, and having an ASD noted, is that still considered congenital?


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 25, 2015)

Here is a good definition I found. Its possible for an 80 year old person to have a congenital condition. 



> Congenital is defined as a condition that is present at birth but may not show manifestations until later in life. Anomaly is a developmental deformity. An anomaly documented as acquired is a condition not present at birth.


----------



## Ape (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes ASD is a congential defect. In my years at a peds card practice, if the diagnosis was a congential diagnosis we would bill the 93303, 93320 and 93325. An echo done with non congential diagnosis we would bill 93306. Hope this helps!


----------



## klamb1987 (Apr 21, 2017)

*corrected congenital heart defect*

Can someone PLEASE point me in some sort of direction to find concrete information about how to bill echo-cardiograms for CORRECTED congenital defects! Is it still considered congenital, or would that point it be non-congenital?


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (May 3, 2017)

See ICD Guidelines, I.C.17

Codes from Chapter 17 may be used throughout the life of the patient.  If a congenital malformation or deformity has been corrected, a personal history code should be used to identify the history of the malformation or deformity.


----------

